# soon to be



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

Greetings all thought I'd sign up to see what cars are form sale. Currently own a golf 1.8t but also bought an mx5 in the summer, decided I like the turbo more so been driving the golf more. Decided both have to go as running costs for 2 cars is a joke was tempted with a A3 2.0t or even a mk2 TT but the new tt's are a little expensive. After a think over Christmas I'll keep 10 grand in my house deposit fund and just get a mk1 this year.

Looking at a 225, seen some good priced drop tops which is tempting but ideally a hard top.

Fingers crossed the in the next 4 weeks I'll be TT owner.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bazza, Welcome to the TTF

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Hoggy.


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheers hoggy tbh its pretty much the same as the golf engine and service wise just with more expensive parts, the v6 is not on the option list, dsg I would also pass on.

Is it right the dashpod can be repair now instead of replacement.

Barrie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Barrie, Re dashpod repair, Here's a post from 40 mins ago.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=516618
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Bazza, welcome to the forum


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheers both :mrgreen:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

